# Locking Wheel Nuts



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

No, Not the nut on the end of the steering wheel!!
The Bessacar MH we will be collecting next month has alloy wheels, but doesn't appear to have locking wheel nuts.
Since I don't want to find our MH on its knees, I would like to get some.
I checked in Halford's, and there catalogue does list some for a Ducato, but a warning says "Check the bolt length". (They didn't have any in stock).
Have any of you experts fitted locking wheel nuts, and if so, where did you get them?
Many thanks in advance.......


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi we got some for our freelander when we had it,  they were ever so expensive, then we found it already had them on!!! :lol: :lol: so we took em back! I think the length of the bolts change with how big the wheels are. We got some at one time from Halford, autofactors, Les Smith, you could try google, happy hunting!


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

Is your spare also an aloy????
If not make sure you have a set of bolts that do fit your spare.:idea: :idea:
B.T.W. my VW T4 has the same size of bolts for the original and the new aluminium rims. We got the lock bols from the dealer.

Leo


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good advice Leo (vw_busje)!

Most alloy wheels have a different size wheelnut to the original steel ones. I have 4 alloys on my motorhome but my spare is still the original steel wheel. I,ve bought a Draper extending wheelwrench and two sockets for the different sized wheelnuts.

pete.


----------



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, I'm not sure about the spare, but I guess I will carry the four removed bolts with me, with the tool for removing the lockables.
I think I'll wait till I have taken delivery of my MH, then take a bolt with me when I purchase.
Bessacar don't mention anything in their blurb about this MH, so I don't think they are already fitted.


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

Oh, and from the dutch T4 forum.
Do also try your jack at home and not somewhere in nowhere!!!
A couple of guys found out that they modified their bus with a lot of nice looking things but where unable to lift the bus with the original jack.

Leo


----------



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

What an excellent idea....I never thought of that!!


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

got mine from fiat dealer, grey's of warwick, with no trouble at all. can't remember the cost.

all the best

bill


----------



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

Bill,
Was that a commercial vehicle or a car dealer?


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

They deal with both. Just happenend to have one set in stock. Will service vehicles up to ten feet in height.

bill


----------



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Bill, I will try and find a dealer a bit closer to home. (Derby area).


----------

